# New Discussion - Aurora Willys Gassers



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

That's it - just Willys Gassers. You guys take it from here...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I like them a lot. 

I had always wondered about the casting defect in the nose of every Aurora Willys example I'd ever seen until Bill Hall explained the shrinking of the plastic where it has been cast thick.

That magic invisible stuff that keeps plastics pliable will gas out (decreasing volume of the affected area?) and cause divots in the nose. Strange, but it makes sense.

This willys was a gift from Nuther Dave a couple of years ago. It is one of my favorite customs. It is also one of the smoothest running T(Jebus)jets that I own!

Lets see your Willys!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Most cloned Tjet ever.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pomfish said:


> Most cloned Tjet ever.
> Thanks,
> Keith


That's for sure. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'm not into Willys or gassers really -- Guess I just don't get it.

My wife's maiden name was Gasser, ironically, however. :freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Willys picture...*

I did this up last year...










Oooooooooooooooooooh and this one also...it has the color changing paint Phsssssssssssssht on it.










Bb


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> I'm not into Willys or gassers really -- Guess I just don't get it.
> 
> My wife's maiden name was Gasser, ironically, however. :freak:


Not into gassers?? :freak:


I like the willys. Here's one I did awhile back.


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

The Willy's gasser as an Excellerator has thicker fenders on it, and is cut a little different for the front wheels. When the rules allow and you can cut the post to lower it, it is a great handling body IMO. and it's got a #3 on it to boot.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Just an old favorite...RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*It's a Gasss!*

Always liked the white colour with blue flames but it had to be a convertible so many Coupes!










More build details later when more photos are taken at One Guy Garage. ...RL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> I'm not into Willys or gassers really -- Guess I just don't get it.
> 
> My wife's maiden name was Gasser, ironically, however. :freak:


She musta gone through hell in school!! Which is probably why you will never admit you like Willys... I understand... :tongue:

Nice willys guys!!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice ones! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*All salvage*

Doesnt Kevin have a thread going about another mans trash? All my Willys cars are refugee cores that were brought back to respectability. 










Might be my fav , but only cuz I like green. AFX guts, big pinion, solid rivet










The Punkin'! Originally a speedline from Splitposter's youth. I willed it back to him. LOL










Used to have this car back in the day. Solid rivet tuffy










Found dead on the beach. Solid rivet tuffy










Another beach find. Solid rivet tuffy. This is the darker of the t-jet blues.










Came in the same scrap lot as the red one. Runs an original speed wind.










A before goop car, she was cut pretty high. AFX guts on a solid rivet.










An after goop car with repaired rear wells. Actually the lighter shade of t-jet blue....not that ya can tell here.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Willy's Grassers, All Look Great!!*

Bill, what an Awesome salvage job plus great exhausts! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I love the Willys!! I have a mess of 'em!

Here is one I did because a friend of mine said they were racing modified Willys on a small figure 8 track:










Marty


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I have about 30 Willys. I didn't even start out to collect them, But they are so cool I can't help myself. I bought a ten lot on ebay a few years ago and cut em up, decaled them and sold them on ebay. Oh, and I love neon orange. The neon orange convertible is my smoothest, most consistant car.
hojoe


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Bill,
What are those pipes from on the green gasser? I'm looking for the ultimate fender well headers for my 60's style Willys. My favorite TJet by far - have probably 20 runners and another 20 or so in the collection. What "beach" do you shop at? (-:
Gene


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Forgotten Willys*



thunderjetgene said:


> Hey Bill,
> What are those pipes from on the green gasser? I'm looking for the ultimate fender well headers for my 60's style Willys. My favorite TJet by far - have probably 20 runners and another 20 or so in the collection. What "beach" do you shop at? (-:
> Gene


Hi Gene, 

Those are dash super modified pipes with the hanger bar carefully trimmed off, and dotted with some bright silver. The wound is hidden by the Willys bodywork...thankfully.

Ideally they wouldnt wrap along the rocker, but hang in the well with a proper bell collector. Fabricated easily from plastruct I suppose, however I suspect they would be lackluster unless the were vacuum-plated.

I shop the "E" beach for bargains and live with the carnage.

_*I always forget things! Here's a few more.*_










The Olive Oiler was a bright yellow that Nuther Dave found at the LI Beers show, decent but a little rough around the egdes. The sprayed goop top coat is original aurora bright Olive. The wheels are Vincents that came via Win 43! 










This speed line belongs to Ed-daddy-o. A typical gravity car, it was horribly scared. After some repairs, recoats with wet sanding in between, it was goop sprayed in AFX black made from Shadows. The stance could've been changed to gasser, but the streetrod look was kind of attractive and different. A few strokes on all four wells with my magic sanding pencil was required to get the chassis to settle. They were knicked up anyway! 










Started the Mellow Yellow sooooo long ago I fergot when. Still needs some buffing and the doodads to complete. This one was cut like the green modified I posted previously. It seemed like the obvious choice for some Willy mischeif. Nuther Dave scrounged this one up at the LI Beers show a couple years ago as well. Remember that most all model murdering custom builds are constructed from scrap t-jets, this truck sports parts from approximately 6 cars. The original. Bedsides and front fender fills from a Ford J. Tailgate is a Camaro trunk. Rear fenders are Mako front fenders with some Chappy bits....and the tonneau, not shown, is an AFX Woody roof. If memory serves ...LOL!










Still needing some TLC. The Willys speedster needs some wet sanding and a few spoots of standard red goop. Also from Nuthers trip to LI, the front wells were intact but the rears were savaged. Both "A" pillars were knocked out and just didnt feel like fixing them!


----------

